# Zoll X Series



## exodus (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anyone used them? Just found out they are being considered when they get released as a possibility of a monitor we will get. It will either be these, or the LP15's.  It looks amazing with the size.

http://www.zoll.co.nz/products/x_series/


----------



## tssemt2010 (Feb 7, 2012)

exodus said:


> Has anyone used them? Just found out they are being considered when they get released as a possibility of a monitor we will get. It will either be these, or the LP15's.  It looks amazing with the size.
> 
> http://www.zoll.co.nz/products/x_series/



i am pretty sure the only people that have used them would be the people at zoll, we had a guy come demonstrate them to us at work but we didnt get to use them at all. our agency will be getting these monitors when they come out


----------



## bigdogems (Feb 7, 2012)

We just had a rep come out with it last week. I'll say ease of use was good since I figured out most of the functions by myself within a short time seeing that the rep really didn't have much of a clue about its operation. I will say that the things I really liked were: The ability to show the underlying rhythm during CPR. The CPR trending information that can be obtained and the real time QA functions when doing CPR. Also the ability to monitor all leads on a 12 lead at one time due to the screen layout. It has a great drop rating compared to the older models. With that being said I haven't had a chance to play with a LP15 yet so I can't say if I would like it better


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 7, 2012)

They've been out a while as the Propaq MD.

Big failing for certain systems is they don't have the Marquete (or any) interpretation algorithm installed.


----------



## Crizza (Feb 25, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> They've been out a while as the Propaq MD.
> 
> Big failing for certain systems is they don't have the Marquete (or any) interpretation algorithm installed.



Not really a big failing.  ProPaq MD is for flight services/critical care only.  Paramedics and nurses do not need to rely on any algorithm.  We use these on our helicopters and they are great.  In 12mos we have no complaints.  Our ground service is considering the X-Series and it will have a 12-Lead algorithm and an AED function along with all the CPR stuff.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 25, 2012)

Crizza said:


> Not really a big failing.  ProPaq MD is for flight services/critical care only.  Paramedics and nurses do not need to rely on any algorithm.  We use these on our helicopters and they are great.  In 12mos we have no complaints.  Our ground service is considering the X-Series and it will have a 12-Lead algorithm and an AED function along with all the CPR stuff.



I agree its not a failing in that environment, but if your system requires you to read the interpretation algorhythm then its not really going to work. The MD isn't sold exclusively there, just marketed to them only. 

I am jealous, I'm stuck with an M series CCT for now.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 25, 2012)

We would still be stuck with the LP12 but our hospitals are starting to require us to transmit 12-leads but they won't pay for the equipment needed to get the messages from the LP12. So now we are forced to upgrade all our monitors and backup monitors.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 25, 2012)

I haven't gotten a chance to play around with one yet. However, our company is looking at getting either the X-series or the Propaq.


----------



## medicdan (Feb 25, 2012)

Has the X-Series been approved by the FDA yet?


----------



## STXmedic (May 11, 2012)

Any updates on this guy? Anybody else used them recently? Any standout pros or cons? We are very likely to get them soon. Guess it has to be a step up from our MRx's


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 11, 2012)

We have been having medics test them to see how they are. Out of the medics I've talked to I have only heard good things about them.


----------



## Epi-do (May 11, 2012)

We are currently demoing one, and I had the chance to use it for 2 shifts.  I didn't have any big runs, but the few patients I monitored with it, I really liked it.  

It's very intuitive to use, and being able to monitor in 12-lead is really nice.  I didn't have anyone that needed capnography, so I didn't get to try that out, either.  

I don't really like the location of the printer, but apparently it is there due to military specs.  The bag that it had on it really sucked, but the rep said there are other styles available.  He said no one likes the bag style that we got, but the others we all on back order.  Apparently there is a backpack style one that everyone I work with is really interested in.

One of our crews did have a cardiac arrest they got to use it on,and they really liked all the CPR feed back on it.  They said it worked really well.

Overall, I haven't heard anyone say they don't like it, that have had a chance to try it out.


----------



## Smash (May 11, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Any updates on this guy? Anybody else used them recently? Any standout pros or cons? We are very likely to get them soon. Guess it has to be a step up from our MRx's



A truck battery and jumper cables is a step up from an MRx!


----------



## STXmedic (May 11, 2012)

Smash said:


> A truck battery and jumper cables is a step up from an MRx!



Yeah... I Lol'd  Very true


----------



## Christopher (May 12, 2012)

We're working on getting the X-Series for my fire department soon, transitioning from LP12's. We looked at the LP15, MRx, and the X-Series. To disclaim: I use Zoll E-/M-Series, LP12's, and MRx's at my various services. 

I first got to play with the X-Series at a local med conference, then again at EMS Today, and again for a demo at our station not long ago. Big fan of the device. Previously I would have chosen the MRx for the department.

Of the three major players, it seems to have taken the first big step forward: a small form factor. The other neat feature is the side-by-side 12-Leads and seamless *free* transmission of ECG's.

My only real complaint is with the printer location and that the ECG squares are too light when printed. The side bags on the device we had seemed nice, but not as roomy.

As for not using the GE Marquette 12SL algorithm (Zoll bought Innovise)....spend money on 12-Lead education and forget about teaching folks "star star star Acute Interpretation Reader".


----------



## Akulahawk (May 12, 2012)

Just looking at the picture of the device I can see that it's typical Zoll blended with what appears to be ProPaq. I probably could (quite literally) take it right out of the box and start using it. The last monitor I used was a Zoll M-series... though I could also use the LP-12's. I'd want to use the Zoll instead of the LP 12 or 15 simply because of the size/weight factor alone, even if it's just a repackaged M-series. To date, my favorite monitor (only) is the ProPaq Encore... unfortunately it didn't have defib/pace capability as it was _just_ a monitor. I would also rather have the Paramedics (and above) be educated in reading 12-lead themselves than relying on the monitor's interpretation.


----------



## Smoke14 (May 14, 2012)

Zoll's customer service is second to no one and the X is real easy to get along with.


----------



## jgmedic (May 14, 2012)

firefite said:


> We have been having medics test them to see how they are. Out of the medics I've talked to I have only heard good things about them.



Your division got them!? Weak, who can I complain to about this? With our call volume and patient population, Hemet would be the perfect place to test new monitors!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 14, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> Your division got them!? Weak, who can I complain to about this? With our call volume and patient population, Hemet would be the perfect place to test new monitors!



We always get the stuff to test. We were the first to switch to the new pagers and any major software changes for the toughbooks.

We haven't started field testing them.... Yet


----------



## KTOG (Apr 18, 2013)

*Zoll X*

We currently run the Zoll X... Truth be told that the majority of the other folks in our area run the LP15 (Read as everyone that you could see in the distance if you stood on the Empire State Bldg on a clear day with no other buildings around). We considered both and I was very much on the fence but one of our folks was a former rotor head and proclaimed the greatness of the ProPak and how these are the next greatest thing. After a long while I stepped off the pier... now I want a life jacket. They are not bad... They work for the most part without issue. 12 leads are a pain as they seem to be hypersensitive to anything... sunspot, magnetic pulse wave from a thousand miles away, breathing (Your's or the patient's) which causes a failure in the read. We have tried about 6 different styles and brands of electrodes and it's about 50% of the time a great chock block. It's not much easier to navigate then the LP12 or LP15 and when the gen 5 comes out with a touch screen I will probably be all about it - (Ok just so everyone knows I am making up the Gen 5 thing but if you have to dream then dream big). They are smaller and lighter by a little bit but the case for it is bulky and still a pain. Other issue is the printer prints out into the case pouch which is not designed for paper to print out into it - read as a big balled up mess unless you have the pouch open all the way. It sounds like the electronic Simon Says game when you first turn it on and had cool little colored lights that blink at you so from the annoying to entertaining value it does offer that. You can configure it to alarm for everything.... DONT. You will want to beat it with a club because it will never stop beeping, honking, chirping, blinking and beeping a general distraction and pain in the arse. It will however know that your patient is in trouble long before you do and can do a lot of really valuable things as far as monitoring and assessment. POx, End tidal, CO, Auto Cuff that checks BP on inflation making it lightning fast - and obviously a wide range of all the latest and greatest. We went from the Zoll M (Yes we jumped off the deep end once before) and these will probably work out fine in the end but take my advice and test it out for at least a few solid months before you drop a dime... well about 30K worth of dimes to buy this thing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 18, 2013)

We are still undecided on them. As of right now we are still running LP12s. We had the Zoll in the station for a couple of days to test out but that's it. 

In the end it looks like we are probably going to be going with the LP15s but who know.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 18, 2013)

We evaluated Zoll, Phillips and Physio during our last monitor replacement phase and while many liked the X, the LP15 still came out ahead. (I was a fan of the light weight. That was about it.)


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 18, 2013)

Cal Fire here in MoVal is testing them out. They are good from what I can tell but like someone said earlier. The 12 lead print outs are very faded and the storage sides arnt easy to organize all the wires and equipment.


----------



## Christopher (Apr 19, 2013)

KTOG said:


> 12 leads are a pain as they seem to be hypersensitive to anything... sunspot, magnetic pulse wave from a thousand miles away, breathing (Your's or the patient's) which causes a failure in the read. We have tried about 6 different styles and brands of electrodes and it's about 50% of the time a great chock block.



On a recommendation we switched to the AMBU Blue Sensor R's and have nearly 0 data quality issues with the X-series now.


----------



## truetiger (Apr 19, 2013)

They're crap. Wish we would of went with LP15. 12 lead quality is terrible, the blood pressures read low, it doesn't save strip very well unless you do a 12 lead, the pulse ox has a nasty habit of "calibrating", etc.


----------



## Another German (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello,

has anyone already heard of the Corpuls 3? Is this device known in the US?

It ist quite often uses within Europe (especially Germany). The homepage of the producing company is: www.corpuls.com


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 21, 2013)

I passed the Corplus info on to our people here when we evaluated monitors. Apparently it's not available in the states.


----------



## Another German (Apr 21, 2013)

Tried to contact the company? I know, that they are selling their products at least to the UK and France. Also - for example - to Switzerland as a non EU Country.

In my opinion the Corpuls 3 is the best device you could get at present.

By the way.........i know, that there is a cooperation between Corpuls an Zoll Medical. Corpuls is willing to use the Real CPR Help in it´s devices.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 21, 2013)

I believe it wasn't an FDA approved medical device.


----------



## torusi (Sep 5, 2013)

*Corpuls3*

I came across the Corpuls3 a while back.  My EMS service is in South Texas.  We are in the market for new monitors, and based off my research, the Corpuls3 is EVERYTHING a medic could ask for in a monitor.  In fact, most of Weinmann's equipment would be a dream-come-true for us.  I had several discussions with both companies, and they were finally able to inform me that due to the difficulties, they would NOT be seeking FDA approval for the Corpuls3.  Alas, I suppose I will have to ask my medics to deal with subpar equipment.  Unless I can convince my medical director to let us use non-FDA approved equipment, and order them from Mexico City!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 5, 2013)

torusi said:


> Unless I can convince my medical director to let us use non-FDA approved equipment, and order them from Mexico City!



Good luck with that.


----------

